# storm 2620 auger question.



## jschuring (Jan 6, 2011)

Anyone know if the shaft from the impeller to the auger gear box is splined on either end, so that i can remove the entire auger assembly without disassembling further ??

Additionally, are the auger shear pins interchangeable with ones for other brands of snow-blowers?? 

Thanks, 

Jim


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Can't answer your question about the auger without seeing a parts diagram, but some one else will probably know. 

Troy Bilt is part of the MTD line of products, so I'd bet that there's an interchangeability of shear pins across their product line. Just check the parts numbers recommended for your Storm 2620.


----------



## 2cycled fruitcake (Oct 5, 2010)

try here for spec.
need both mod.&serial#

PDF Manual Web Archive


----------

